

Spelling Reform -- And The Real Reason It's Impossible - gnosis
http://www.xibalba.demon.co.uk/jbr/ortho.html

======
tokenadult
A fun essay by an astute, linguistically aware author who has a spicy writing
style. Also worth reading from the same site is "Learn _Not_ to Speak
Esperanto,"

<http://www.xibalba.demon.co.uk/jbr/ranto/>

which punctures many of the inflated claims of supporters of the Esperanto
project for a worldwide interlanguage.

The funny essay kindly submitted here rewards readers who read deep into the
article with examples like

"Imagine the heartaches / Of diplomatic attaches / When the wind detaches /
Their false moustaches"

and many more thought-provoking turns of phrase.

